# 97 maxima won't start alarm trouble



## Dan Machuk (May 5, 2005)

Hello this is my first time on the forum and I look forward to hearing from you. I got my mom a used 97 maxima that didn't come with alarm key tags. The previous owner said they broke and the dealership quoted him $800.00 to fix it so he got by using the key and it worked fine for him. I decided to install an after market alarm/keyless entry for my mom for $80.00 and while I was programming the new alarm module I managed to set off the built in factory alarm ( popped trunk open while doors were locked )and the lights and siren were going off. In order to quickly stop the chaos I disconnected the battery. I managed to get the after market keyless entry system working fine but the car will not start. The interior beeper beeps and I can hear a click under the dash. which seems to be coming from a little blue relay plugged in above the fuse panel. It thinks I tried to steal it I guess. I have tried disconnecting the battery, resetting the ECU, and unlocking of each doors and the trunk manually with the key, and the key in and out of the ignition 6 times in 10 seconds to clear the old factory key tag codes. The dealership said that they probably just have to clear some codes, I am worried about it happening again at some point and would really like to be able to fix it myself.Short of towing it to the ( stealership ) I am at a loss at this point and could use some help. Thanks


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

if i were u... id disconnect the whole thing and then connect it again make sure that every wire/connection goes to where its suppost to go. plus check the car and see if it turns on without the system. Also if possible have another person thats more familiar with connecting alarms check it.


----------



## Dan Machuk (May 5, 2005)

*Tried the total disconnect already.*

Thanks for your input so quickly, I tried the total disconnect already. I have installed about 7 aftermarket alarms with no problems in the past. When I bought it the store printed off the special wiring details for that year of maxima listing each wire by color and location and they all checked out perfectly. Another post from 2 years ago said something about disconnecting the battery negative terminal turning on the ignition and reconnecting the battery, so I will give this a try tonight. Thanks again!


----------



## Dan Machuk (May 5, 2005)

*Got it going finally!!!*

After putting all the components back in the dash such as the hazard light switch, heater controls, and sterio it corrected itself. I had put it back together, cleaned it up and was ready to have it towed when I realized the flashing security light from the factory wasn`t flashing anymore so I decided to try it and to my astonishment it fired right up and works perfectly now, even the keyless entry system had been hooked up correctly the first time.


----------



## preludexl (Nov 16, 2003)

I have this exact problem of the car not starting up. My keyless entry works fine, up to the minute when i put the key inside and try to start the car. then the car gos into lockdown mode. the keyfob doesnt respond, the door panel doesnt respond. all you hear are clicking noises coming underneath the dash, the door locks, and even the trunk lock. to reset everything (meaning having the keyless entry work) u have to disconnect the battery and reconnect. but this doesnt get me anywhere. i still cant start the car.


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

have you tried unlocking the drivers door with the key instead of the keyless entry on alot of cars that disables the alarm system. good luck.


----------



## preludexl (Nov 16, 2003)

yes i've tried that. nothing works.


----------



## zslates (Dec 22, 2007)

Did somebody find out how to fix this? I have the same as above exect when trying to start the alarm goes off. The alarm stops when I take take the key out. 

I had to tow it home. :lame:

thx


----------

